# Front Grill



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

If it looked like the z-spec grill I'm down


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk be cool stay cozy keep cruzen , and there will be a ton of interest for you real soon .


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Which model Cruze do you have I know my ECO has this for Aero reasons.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## USNavyCruzeOwner (Jul 21, 2013)

2lt


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

USNavyCruzeOwner said:


> Is it just me or does the front grill look like a restricter plate? Is there a reason the sides of the grill are blocked? Does anyone out there make a grill that opens it up? if not and i fab'd one up how many would be interested in one?


I removed mine on both sides I pushed in on them with a screw driver on top and bottom and they poped out I feel more air means more cooling for a little 1.4 that is screaming on highways. If I lost 1 MPG who cares I feel.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

All aftermarket grills are overlays which means you will have to either do what ^^ he said or cut the old grill out and custom fit an aftermarket grill.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## USNavyCruzeOwner (Jul 21, 2013)

^ my thought exactly. Id rather have better cooling


----------



## USNavyCruzeOwner (Jul 21, 2013)

So if i got a custom grill fab'd up that deleted these do you think people would be interested?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

USNavyCruzeOwner said:


> ^ my thought exactly. Id rather have better cooling


I have no problems with cooling and I'm.in west Texas were its usually always hot.in the summer and my cooland never reads over 212 I'm also tuned.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## USNavyCruzeOwner (Jul 21, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I have no problems with cooling and I'm.in west Texas were its usually always hot.in the summer and my cooland never reads over 212 I'm also tuned.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


well cooling isnt an issue, my car cools fine. but MUAR cooling is always better


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

USNavyCruzeOwner said:


> well cooling isnt an issue, my car cools fine. but MUAR cooling is always better


Yea you got a point 

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Do it up bro , then post up some pics . We will all drool , We love drooling over a good MOD Man .


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Its only going to cool so much since there is a thermostat.:blink:


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> I removed mine on both sides I pushed in on them with a screw driver on top and bottom and they poped out I feel more air means more cooling for a little 1.4 that is screaming on highways. If I lost 1 MPG who cares I feel.


More cooling is not necessary, its a tiny engine. Plus most cooling is done on cars through the bottom grill opening, the grill blocks on all models except eco are only a 4 inches on each side of upper grill, the ECO is 6-8inches blocked. Those are in place for aerodynamics since the grill opening is to large for how much cooling is actually necessary for the engine. 

1MPG might not seem like much but even my 36mpg average over 20,000 miles if I loose 1MPG uses 25 extra gallons.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Those side restriction panels "pop" out, if you made an aftermarket grill that would allow the restriction panels to "pop" back in and kept it at or under 200 for all three I'd buy.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I removed mine on both sides I pushed in on them with a screw driver on top and bottom and they poped out I feel more air means more cooling for a little 1.4 that is screaming on highways.


 You might want to reverse that when winter arrives -- the 1.4T takes forever to warm up with the stock grill. I can see the extra cooling not helping matters when it is cold out.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Removing the 2 little side panels is not going to make a difference in the winter. My 1 concern is what the dealer did to the shield under the car for the recall all open under there now lots of cold wind at highway speeds that might be something to look into.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> Removing the 2 little side panels is not going to make a difference in the winter. My 1 concern is what the dealer did to the shield under the car for the recall all open under there now lots of cold wind at highway speeds that might be something to look into.


Your heater will not heat up properly so you will have even smaller amount of heat coming from the vents if you leave those out in the winter. Air coming in from the front is a lot different than air being brought up from the bottom of your car.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------

